# cyanista, 1000 Beträge!



## heidita

Ich freue mich, heute gleich zwei Glückwünsche verteilen zu können! 

Unserer russischen Freundin auf dem ohne sie seeeeeeehr leeeeeren Deutschforums, 

HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH!

(Ich hoffe, die Feier wird nicht so wild, daß Du nachher so in der Ecke liegst! )


----------



## Crescent

Our Dearest Cyanista:

I am torn between feeling extatic about the fact that you have (at last!! ) reached your 1000th postaversary and a little dissapointed, on account of the fact that I was originally planning to start the congratulations thread for you (as I'm sure you know ) but Heidi beat me to it!!!  
But no worries - the important thing is that we have somewhere to express our deepest gratitude and joy for your being a member of the WR forums!!! 

Now, it is my turn to thank you for your kindness and friendliness, and the thing I love most about you - your sense of humour! You make me laugh and giggle all the time with your funny and sharp (sorry if this word has a slightly bad connotation - I mean it in the best way, of course!!) remarks and comments on my grammar!! Like the hat that was travelling on Chekov's head and got blown down by wind when it went by a train station!!!   ( Well, you'll know what I mean, surely! The only thing is - I'm not sure the other members won't be a little jaw-dropped and confused to say the least, when they read this!!  ) 

Well, the only thing left for me to say is that I hope we shall carry on seeing your wonderful posts on the forums and that you keep up the excellent work you've been doing so far!! 


*!!!!!!!!!! Congratulations for a 1000 colourful cyanista posts!!!!!!!!!
* Lots and lots of hugs, 
 Cresci (gracias a Heidi!  P.S. *waves* Hola, Heidi!!!  Me alegra verle aquí!)


----------



## Thomas1

My sincere congratulations on your first postiversary, Cyanista. ​ 
Thanks for your help in the Slavic languages forum... ​ 
...and outside it too.   ​ 
Keep it up!  ​ 

Tomek


----------



## Setwale_Charm

AT LAST!!! At long last! I had almost given up hope by now but there she is among us!!! Slowly but surely has she been climbing to her first top! I hope you will not keep us waiting all that long for your second milestone!!!


----------



## Etcetera

Dearest Cyanista,
my most sincere congratulations on reaching your first milestone! Keep it up!


----------



## Kajjo

Liebe Cyanista,
meine herzlichen Glückwünsche zum ersten Postiversary! Mit Deinen immer sinnvollen, prägnanten und häufig auch sehr unterhaltsamen Beiträgen bist Du nicht nur ein sehr gern gesehenes Mitglied im Deutschforum -- Du gehörst einfach ganz fest dazu! Wir möchten Dich nicht missen!
Alles Gute!
Kajjo


----------



## elroy

Endlich!

Deine Beiträge im Deutschforum sind so eindrucksvoll, man würde denken, Du hättest schon zwei oder drei Mal so viele erstellt! Inzwischen bist Du ein hochwertiges Mitgleid, auf das wir kaum verzichten können! Herzlichen Glückwunsch und vielen Dank für Deine Hilfsbereitschaft und Deine Herzlichkeit!


----------



## Jana337

Traditionell komme ich etwas verspätet, aber um so herzlicher gratuliere ich Dir, сестренка!  Du hast dem Forum so viel gegeben, dass es mich wundert, dass wir das erste Jubiläum feiern und nicht das fünfte! 

Jana


----------



## gaer

Congratulations, Cyanista!

Let me join the others, a bit late, in expressing my appreciation for your many thoughtful and helpful posts, especially in the German Forum!

Gaer


----------



## cyanista

Thank you, friends.


----------



## fenixpollo

I apologize for arriving late to the party, cyanista, but I wanted to congratulate you on your first thousand.

_*Happy Postiversary!*_


----------

